# Waterspouts and Full Limits



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

The last seven days have been absolutely incredible. The only way I could foresee the fishing getting any better would be if they would jump in the boat and unhook themselves! Paul, his son Tucker, Dr. Mikhelson, and Mr. Larry joined me Saturday and things could not have gone any better. I can not recall a trip that Paul and company came on when we did not limit but Saturday was just incredible. We met at the boat club at 11:00 and after a short ride we were on the fish. Our first drift was a little slow boxing 18 trout and 2 reds. While idling to make another drift Mr. Crawford and a couple other Game Wardens stopped us to check licenses and our fish. They had been out for a few hours and when I asked if they had seen much Mr. Crawford told us that if we had any fish at all we were doing good! It's always good to see them out on the water protecting our resource, the Coast Guard has also been very active in checking fishing boats the last several weeks so you better have your safety gear in check. On our next drift the incoming tide had started and it was lights out, we quickly boxed our limits and a few more solid reds. Paul had mentioned at the ramp about checking on some flounder after we limited on trout but with how hot and heavy the trout were feeding he forgot all about the flounder! We made two more drifts catching and releasing trout to 5.5lbs on bug juice Trout Killers before heading to check a flounder hole on the way back to the ramp.

Gino, Rich, and Marcus fished with me Tuesday afternoon and we had the lake to ourselves. I put the trolling motor in the water and on Marcus's second cast he was hooked up with a solid keeper. After an hour and a half they were limited on solid trout mostly in the 3-4lb range. We caught a release another few limits of trout before they decided they wanted to go look for some redfish. We made a short run to some shallower water only to end up catching our best trout of the day. We did find a few redfish but we went through another 12-15 trout with four over 6lbs. Again our best colors were bug juice and red shad.

Ronald and Johnny drove in from Baton Rouge on Wednesday to fish with me again and it was even better than when he caught his personal best with me in the winter. It took them about two hours to fill their trout limit with 3-5lbers. We left shortly after to look for reds and we found the mother load at our first stop. They had their limit in a hurry and we let a bunch go with a few being oversized. Our redfish ate swim baits and a pumpkinseed Tidal Surge Split Tail Mullet on a 1/4oz jighead. I think we caught every trout on a bug juice Trout Killer if I remember correctly, they were feeding so well it probably did not matter what color we threw.

Angel brought his dad, Jose, and friend Tony on Thursday and with the wind and strong incoming tide we got off to a slower start than what it had been all week. As soon as the tide began to slow down the trout came to the surface and it was on like donkey kong. We were watching a waterspout that kept forming and dissipating and then the driving rain hit. Two of the guys did not have rain gear but the trout were feeding too well for any of us to want to leave. Tony did resort to wearing the drift sock as a rain coat and kept catching fish with the rest of us! Our largest trout of the day was a little over 6lbs but the biggest fish was a 30lb+ black drum that bit a bug juice Trout Killer mixed in with the trout. Looks like we are scheduled to receive some more rain on Monday, unless it is just an absolutely ridiculous amount of rainfall I do not see it slowing down the bite any.

Capt. Adam Jaynes
www.justfishsabine.com


----------

